# Baby winged demons- A NEW BREED



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I have been putting off finishing my large demon so I made these in the mean time.
The New Breed
















they have converged onto the Parrot God


























8 garland Skelly's
paint- black latex and floor adhesive mix,
glass paint color for eyes
bone color mixture glass paint for teeth, nails
weeds
gauze for wings
toothpicks for wing sectioning
hair spray 
satin yellow/gold spray paint
hot glue


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL You're addicted!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Lilly...those things are great!! I think you will do more of these


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work Lily.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Lilly I really wish you were my neighbor!! another very cool project. good job


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys ..I am addicted Sickie..

Beelce .."I think you will do more of these."
is that a subliminal message haha, but you are right I have 8 more to do yet..
but I'm thinking of something different for them again. We shall see.

Thanks AZ...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

how cool is that???? 

Very fun, Lilly!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

evil dead little pixies! They look great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are great! Dang, you're just churnin' out the props!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Ya know..most people play with Barbie's.. I guess we weren't so lucky....Or were we????
haha. I think these are really cool. specially hanging out in the bathroom.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I love them! I'm gonna have to get some of those little suckers and play with them too!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Baby demons with Mohawks. Just gotta love that.

Can't wait to see what the next batch looks like!! 

I wonder... I imagine demons, being generally aggressive and ill-behaved, would have a lot of tension between the different breeds. Like Tolkein's orcs; there'd be constant fighting between the races. When you get enough of these little guys together you could set up a pretty wicked brawl scene with tiny little carnage aplenty.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys..
Rev too funny


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nicely done.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Those are so fun! Love 'em.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, very nicely done. Great imagination, I like what you did with them.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very creepy, I like 'em!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

These are great Lilly! Love them in the cage!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks again everyone ..keep an eye out for the next generation.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow nice Lilly! They are a lot of fun!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly, those are just great. love em


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

They are so cute, I need to make some to play with. Looks like more fun than sanding tombstones.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks again guys..
yup they are my own little collection of action figures LOL
they dont take long to make and break the monotony when doing larger projects


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

tyhese are so awwwwsome! i can't wait for the next batch! this looks like a really great wy to keep yourself primed between big projects


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Get yourself a nice little army of those, place them properly, and it can be spookier than any lifesize prop. Pretty cool.


----------

